

Ask HN: Forms as a service - nyellin

I created a tiny static site and I want to add a contact form and signup button. What service would you recommend to quickly add these forms without a single line of server side code?<p>Edit: Sorry if this is a silly question; I'm a backend developer and my instinct is to throw Django or Rails at this. That can't be the simplest solution.<p>Edit2: I'm really just looking for an API. I have nice CSS forms already and I want to save the data somewhere.
======
pgroves
wufoo is a dedicated company that does this. i've used them an it's very good
but kinda expensive for what it does. google docs now supports forms where any
time a form is filled out the answers end up in a spreadsheet, and it's free.

~~~
nyellin
Thanks. I was playing around with Google Forms, but they don't seem to have an
API and I don't want to embed an iframe.

------
byoung2
<http://www.jotform.com/> does this as well

~~~
nyellin
JotForm works fantastic for my purposes. Thank you.

